# Which E perm is the best?



## tjtj_pr0 (Apr 17, 2010)

here are some E perm algorithms i've collected:

1)x U R' U' L U R U' L' U R U' x' r U R' U' r' (yu nakajima)
2) R2 U R' U' y (R U R' U')x2 R U R' y' R U' R2'
3) x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'(erik)
4) L U' R D2 R' U R L' U' L D2 L' U R'
5) x' U' R U L' U' R' U r2 U R' U' r' F R F'(Breandan) 
6)R2 U R' y (R U' R' U)x3 y' R U' R2 (collect from JTW2007)

what alg do you like most and what time do you do this alg?
my best is 2sec with erik's alg and 2.30 with breandan's alg, too bad!


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 17, 2010)

I personally use the second one


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

Numbah 3


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 17, 2010)

I use the second one.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 17, 2010)

I use a variant of the second one.

R2 U R' y 3(R U' R' U) y' R U' R2


----------



## tjtj_pr0 (Apr 17, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> I use a variant of the second one.
> 
> R2 U R' y 3(R U' R' U) y' R U' R2



wow! nice alg! thanks


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 17, 2010)

I use JTW's without the second rotation.


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> Numbah 3


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 17, 2010)

#3 FTW


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 17, 2010)

I use 2nd


----------



## Dene (Apr 17, 2010)

I used to do the first one (slightly differently). Now anyone with a clue does the third.


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 17, 2010)

I use: x *R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R*


----------



## Shortey (Apr 17, 2010)

I use Erik's RUD alg. PB is .83.


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 17, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> I use: x R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R



This


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 17, 2010)

3 ...


----------



## Litz (Apr 17, 2010)

I used something else but switched to 3 recently.


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 17, 2010)

At first I used: x' R U L U' R' U D R D' L' D R' U' D'
Realized it was horrible, So I switched to Number two without the second cube rotation. Now thinking about using the variant that JTW uses.


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 17, 2010)

I use a variant of #1 which is
x U R' U' L U R U' r2 U' R U L U' R' U


----------



## Stefan (Apr 17, 2010)

You forgot to add the poll.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 17, 2010)

3 is best, i use 2


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 17, 2010)

I use r' R' U' L D' L' U L R U' R' D R U. I really need a new one.


----------



## Kenneth (Apr 17, 2010)

#4 is a intuitive, optimal in length commutator that I always used (but the mirror). Dunno if it is so good but with my speed it does not make much difference.

It works like: put one F-side corner in D using L, do U' and put the other in diagonal from that using R, then swap them using D2 and take them back up. Then you do the same with the B-side corners but mirrored. This you can start while ending the first half = L' R (that makes it one move shorter =)


----------



## spunkymp4 (Apr 17, 2010)

I use #3


----------



## sz35 (Apr 17, 2010)

#3


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Apr 17, 2010)

r U R U' L' U R' U' L U R' U' L' U R U' for horizontal swap

#3 for vertical swap


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 19, 2010)

Numbah 2.

3 is supposed to be good but I can't do it.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 19, 2010)

Third.


----------



## Joël (Apr 20, 2010)

I actually switched today after Erik showed me .. I've must have practised it 500 times today and I love it . I used to do the one with the u2 (double layer) some ppl posted before.


----------



## maggot (Apr 20, 2010)

e-perm slowest for me ; w ; using #2 is 3+sec


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 20, 2010)

JTW2007 said:


> I use a variant of the second one.
> 
> R2 U R' y 3(R U' R' U) y' R U' R2



whoah, thanks

I used numba2 but that one is much better for me. Inverse sexy > sexy move


----------



## pepoantihero (Apr 20, 2010)

3


----------



## Toad (Apr 20, 2010)

Joël said:


> I actually switched today after Erik showed me .. I've must have practised it 500 times today and I love it . *I used to do the one with the u2 (double layer) some ppl posted before.*



Same, used to use that but now love Erik's alg


----------



## Konsta (Apr 20, 2010)

x R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R

R2 U R' [U' y]* (R U R' U')x2 R U R' F U' F2

[]* it's more like d' with my left thumb, than U' y


But I use both of those, depending how the cube ends up after OLL. It's nice to be able to perform E perm always without rotation or AUF after PLL.


----------



## joey (Apr 20, 2010)

z U2 R2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R2 U2


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

joey said:


> z U2 R2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' R2 U2


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 20, 2010)

nuff said.


----------



## riffz (Apr 21, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> nuff said.



I know #3 can be really fast, but it just doesn't work well for me. I'm liking the one Joey just posted though.


----------



## Joël (Apr 21, 2010)

yt: rNP8IyN6fXE

nuff said.[/QUOTE]

I guess that settles the discussion.  nice one!


----------



## joey (Apr 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'm liking the one Joey just posted though.



I kinda posted it as a joke


----------



## Krag (Apr 21, 2010)

i use

x' R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R

im think i will shift at some point because it is my slowest PLL....


----------



## Raffael (Apr 23, 2010)

tres.60 said:


> i use
> 
> x' R U' R' D R U R' u2 R' U R D R' U' R
> 
> im think i will shift at some point because it is my slowest PLL....



I started with this, then mirrored it to
r' U L D' L' U' L u2 L U' L' D' L U L'
and recently changed it to
r' U L D' L' U' L D2 R U' R' D' R U R'


----------



## riffz (Apr 23, 2010)

joey said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking the one Joey just posted though.
> ...



Yea.. I thought it was fast but its really not. But I think it would be a great one for beginners since its pretty much the same as 3 OLLs. They could switch to a faster one later.


----------

